# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  Neues Feature: Google-Suche auf allen Rangers-Seiten

## noox

Hier gibt's ein kleines neues Feature:

https://downhill-rangers.com/suche/

Zu finden auch im Popup unter Suchen im Forums-Menü.

Bei dieser Suche werden alle Seiten auf

downhill-board.com
dh-rangers.com
downhill-rangers.com

durchsucht. Also z.B. Forum und Galleries, etc.

----------


## LePierre

:King:  :Thumb Up:  funktioniert gut, nur mag ich diesen aufbau von google nicht. sieht immer so karg aus...

----------


## noox

Ist ein Google-Service, da kann ich vom Layout nicht viel machen.

----------


## noox

Hab noch ein kleines Feature dazugebaut: Wenn man von Google kommt, wird unter dem Forums-Menü eine Leiste eingeblendet, ob man alle Rangers-Seite durchsuchen will ... falls auf der Forums-Seite, wo man von Google aus gelandet ist, nicht das richtige gefunden hat.

----------


## pAz

coole sache  :Way To Go:

----------

